# The cheapest deals for first vivarium on the internet/store?



## brisk (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello 

I don't want to come across like I haven't done my research etc but I just wanted to ask you experts if you knew of any sites that are the cheapest when it comes to buying beardie equipment (apart from Pets @ Home!)

I work in IT so the equivalent would be like staying away from PC World and Dixons and using Ebuyer, Amazon etc.

Also on the kinda computer theme, is it cheaper to buy individual parts or starter kits from the cheap vendors?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

hi i find Reptile Supplies, Reptile Accessories, Reptile Products, Reptile Shops, Reptile Pet Supplies, Reptile livefoods, Exo Terra, Zoo Med, surreypetsupplies.co.uk have the best prices on equipment and i think getting everything you need your self works out cheaper than getting a pre put together set-up and you can make your set up a bit more personalised


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

brisk said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't want to come across like I haven't done my research etc but I just wanted to ask you experts if you knew of any sites that are the cheapest when it comes to buying beardie equipment (apart from Pets @ Home!)
> 
> ...


I will just say that before everyone starts on the usual rants, pets at home actually do alot of stuff that is reasonable if your one is stocked fairly well (eg not a tiny inner city store) alot of the vivarium equipment is good for starter setups and mostly decent prices.

on a different note ive found the best way is to shop around for individual parts so you can build the vivarium to the custom design that you want and not have a setup that is pre designed for you. adds more of a personal feel. plus alot of starter kits arent actually the best setup for the reptiles


----------

